# Will Take Turkey Wings



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

If any one is just throwing their Turkey wings away I will take them. Just bag them up drop me a note or call me at 371-1179 and I will come get them.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

i wish i would have seen this earlier


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Dang it


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Let me know next year - all you want.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

perfect, I will take what you can supply.

thanks alot


----------

